# paramedic pay in fla??



## kdugan11 (Aug 24, 2012)

hello, moving to the cape coral fla area soon was wondering what the pay is there???? courantly a medic in tn


----------



## Trashtruck (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to.

'Courantly a medic in tn' isn't currently helping your cause, or Tennessee, for that matter.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Please also read the million previous threads on FL and know that unless you are already a Florida certified Firefighter...you have no job opportunity in the emergency/911 sector.

There are plenty of transfer services who will happily employ you for the typical $11-$14 an hour range. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 25, 2012)

Lee county FL has 21 fire districts, and one municipal, 3rd service EMS agency. There's jobs there, and the fire depts there are willing to take medics and send them to fire school.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

You make it sound easy Doc....while your statement is true, the number of applicants far exceeds actual jobs. There are lots of dual certified people already lined up, so there is not much incentive to pick up a single role person and then put them through the academy. This was the case several years ago, now, not so much.

Got to keep it real. Yes there is Lee County EMS a 3rd service, one of the last in central/south Florida region who still does this.


----------



## kdugan11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> I have to.
> 
> 'Courantly a medic in tn' isn't currently helping your cause, or Tennessee, for that matter.



so sorry for the mispelled word i get it!!! i had been on a 72 hr shift and in my case tennesse is ranked # 3 in gems mag. pretty proud of that thanks for your input......


----------



## legion1202 (Aug 26, 2012)

unless you get on a fire department they pay like 12 bucks an hr.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

kdugan11 said:


> so sorry for the mispelled word i get it!!! i had been on a 72 hr shift and in my case tennesse is ranked # 3 in gems mag. pretty proud of that thanks for your input......



Sorry but I am gonna bust your balls or ovaries only because you opened a door and I very rarely pass on an open door, whether I like ya or not.  

Any department that allows 72 hour shifts is not high on my list to be an employee of or brag about. (Unless it is one of those remote Texas stations which run 2 calls a week and have 4 hour transport times).

Tennessee is ranked #3 for what?? Obesity? Fast cars? Great casinos? Explain please...

If you meant they are ranked #3 for EMS, then please explain in what way. 

Also please note it is JEMS and not gems as that would be a magazine about stones...not the rolling kind either.

Also please note that several of the main contributing editors for JEMS are from or currently working in TN....bias much?

But anyways, yes I am interested...what are you proud of?


----------



## kdugan11 (Aug 26, 2012)

*tennessee*

wow let me start by saying we don't work 72 hr shifts we are on 48 hr shifts .someone had called in and sometimes you have no choice. we work in a rural area we run two trucks and handle all of jellico mountians. we work horriable wrecks on i 75 and so on.. no use in getting so nuts over this yes you can bet obesety is awful and so much more im proud of anyone who can do this job keep your sanity and your back in tact. my boyfriend is a medic i'm an emt/ iv advanced i won't bore you with any further details i will say two trucks to handle every kinda call you could imagine and i think we give our patients the best care they deserve reguardless of size or whatever thanks for all you input wish you the best


----------



## med51fl (Aug 26, 2012)

Most EMS only systems in Florida pay paramedics $12 - 14 / hour assuming you can find an agency that is hiring.  The fire based EMS systems pay easily 2x as much or better, but those are hard if not near impossible spots to come by (and require you to be a firefighter).  I am not sure why you would leave such a beautiful State such as Tennessee, but good luck to you and your boyfriend.


----------



## kdugan11 (Aug 26, 2012)

*tennessee*

Thank you for the input, we love the Tennessee mtns thats for sure but my parents live in the cape coral area and are getting up in years i want to be available for them if needed. I will not be going into ems there i am an emt-iv and understand that f
Fla. only has basics? on another note my boyfriend is a 12 year medic and a level 3 firefighter here in Tn. so the oppertunity may be better for him. I have been a phlebotomist for 14 years and the new VA hospital will be opening there soon ...we are ready for some warm weather year round .
Here the winters are awful ice on mtn roads make for a bad day. are rescue squad here are wonderful getting us to places in the winter we could never get to by ambulance anyway thanks so much...kati


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 27, 2012)

Under certain circumstances EMTs can start ivs in Florida.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 27, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> Under certain circumstances EMTs can start ivs in Florida.



Yes, when they are in paramedic school on their supervised clinical rotation, they can start them all they want.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 27, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes, when they are in paramedic school on their supervised clinical rotation, they can start them all they want.



Yes that is true, in addition to an EMT working on an ALS truck, with a Paramedic partner, that has been trained and approved by the medical director,  can start ivs without being in paramedic school.  This is a capability used throughout the State.


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 27, 2012)

LCEMS credentials brand new EMTs to perform I.V's, at the discretion of the paramedic. This isn't typical in Florida though, or any agency for that matter.


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 27, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> Yes that is true, in addition to an EMT working on an ALS truck, with a Paramedic partner, that has been trained and approved by the medical director,  can start ivs without being in paramedic school.  This is a capability used throughout the State.


Beat me to it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 27, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> LCEMS credentials brand new EMTs to perform I.V's, at the discretion of the paramedic. This isn't typical in Florida though, or any agency for that matter.



There is a huge difference between one stellar agency allowing this under their medical director versus the blanket statement of saying "EMTs can start IVs in Florida".

LCEMS is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's true. Propofol, autopulse, care vents, surgical crics, built in CC team, induced hypothermia protocols... No place I've seen comes close.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 27, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> Yeah, that's true. Propofol, autopulse, care vents, surgical crics, built in CC team, induced hypothermia protocols... No place I've seen comes close.



All but propofol,  and we just dumped our eagle vents for autovent4000s.
We also have LP15 with esophageal temp. Dilaudid for pain,  plus ativan. Versed,  and the standards.   Not to forget haldol just in case. The only delay in hypothermia induction is the hospital. 
And I don't work for, or anywhere near,  Lee County.   We are in North Florida and all of our EMTs can start ivs. 
It isn't as rare as one might think...


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 27, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> All but propofol,  and we just dumped our eagle vents for autovent4000s.
> We also have LP15 with esophageal temp. Dilaudid for pain,  plus ativan. Versed,  and the standards.   Not to forget haldol just in case. The only delay in hypothermia induction is the hospital.
> And I don't work for, or anywhere near,  Lee County.   We are in North Florida and all of our EMTs can start ivs.
> It isn't as rare as one might think...



What county do you work for?

And yes, as large as Florida is, it is rare.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 27, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> and we just dumped our eagle vents for autovent4000s.


You say that like it's a good thing...


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 28, 2012)

It was for us,  eagles were way to sensitive to the abuse.  The patient ended up with no vent more often than not.  The autovent4000s are more rugged and seem to stand up better in our world. 

I'd also like to add that the EMT iv practice is fairly limited to 911 services that staff emt/medic.    The practice doesn't exist on bls trucks or interfacility agencies.   It is pretty well limited to those who need a hand in a pinch,  not a normal thing for the common city EMT role.  Even when the EMT starts the iv,  the medic still attends - so I don't mean to imply that it is a normal bls skill.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 28, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> It was for us,  eagles were way to sensitive to the abuse.  The patient ended up with no vent more often than not.  The autovent4000s are more rugged and seem to stand up better in our world.
> 
> I'd also like to add that the EMT iv practice is fairly limited to 911 services that staff emt/medic.    The practice doesn't exist on bls trucks or interfacility agencies.   It is pretty well limited to those who need a hand in a pinch,  not a normal thing for the common city EMT role.  Even when the EMT starts the iv,  the medic still attends - so I don't mean to imply that it is a normal bls skill.



And what county is this? I am very interested.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 28, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> It was for us,  eagles were way to sensitive to the abuse.


If your breaking 754s abuse is EXACTLY what your doing. The Eagle was (is?) one of the primary military transport vents. They're tough machines. Getting rid of them and going to an inferior vent because your crews either can't run them or take care of them is a bad way of doing business.


----------



## Pavehawk (Aug 29, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> And what county is this? I am very interested.



Volusia County has added IV for basics if they a) go through a training program approved by the medical director AND b) are under the direct supervision of an EMT-P. They can also drop combi-tubes.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Volusia County has added IV for basics if they a) go through a training program approved by the medical director AND b) are under the direct supervision of an EMT-P. They can also drop combi-tubes.



You are talking about EVAC which is a private service that operates/covers Volusia County. And I would hope combi tubes are performed by EMT Bs since it is a skill well within an eight year olds ability.

However my question is still unanswered.


----------



## Pavehawk (Aug 29, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> You are talking about EVAC which is a private service that operates/covers Volusia County. And I would hope combi tubes are performed by EMT Bs since it is a skill well within an eight year olds ability.
> 
> However my question is still unanswered.



 No I am talking about Volusia County EMS, EVAC is no longer is a private agency. They are now a county third service since about 10 months ago. Perhaps you should fact check before you try and tell me what I am talking about. As for the combitube thing... yeah so, what's your point?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> No I am talking about Volusia County EMS, EVAC is no longer is a private agency. They are now a county third service since about 10 months ago. Perhaps you should fact check before you try and tell me what I am talking about. As for the combitube thing... yeah so, what's your point?



I did fact check, their website did not reflect that name change. It is my neck of the woods so to speak and I am always trying to stay in the loop.

I remember that being discussed a while back but I never heard any follow up conversation on it. However I am still digging for this other county which is yet to be named.

http://www.volusia.org/ems/

I should have noticed it now goes to government domain, I missed that but it is still referenced as EVAC which is why I did not give it any further thought.

"On Oct. 1, 2011, EVAC transitioned to the County of Volusia under the Department of Public Protection, thus forming a new division known as the Emergency Medical Services Division (EVAC)."

Referencing the combi tubes sounded like it was a bragging right...was just pointing out that it is a monkey skill...not a marker of pre-hospital excellence.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 29, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> And what county is this? I am very interested.



I work for Wakulla County,  the coastal County just south of Tallahassee. 

I used to work for Polk County, and they also had EMTs start ivs. 

I also spent just shy of 5 years at the State EMS office,  which is where I gathered my information -  by doing inspections on nearly every agency in Florida firsthand.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 29, 2012)

medicman14 said:


> I work for Wakulla County,  the coastal County just south of Tallahassee.
> 
> I used to work for Polk County, and they also had EMTs start ivs.
> 
> I also spent just shy of 5 years at the State EMS office,  which is where I gathered my information -  by doing inspections on nearly every agency in Florida firsthand.



Thank you, that is great information. Never know when I or someone else may need to call upon you privately.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm honored to serve in this profession, and am willing to assist anyone else with honorable intent.


----------



## Pavehawk (Aug 30, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Referencing the combi tubes sounded like it was a bragging right...was just pointing out that it is a monkey skill...not a marker of pre-hospital excellence.



Why would anyone brag about that? I was just touching on the expanded scope for Volusia county EMT-B. As it sits I don't think EVAC will be upskilling their EMT-B folks to IV though several of the Fire Depatments are training thier folks.

As it sits most, if not all, skills done by prehospital folks can be taught to almost anyone. I have said for years (40 in EMS for me ), and many folks agree, that it's not the skills that make the provider it's the knowledge base that backs them up!

I don't brag about my job, BUT don't get me started on my grandkids!!!


----------

